# Am I a Chihuahua?



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

So I got a DNA test as a gift to run on Copley- I realize that they may or may not be totally a scam- so I really take it with a grain of salt- but in independent reviews they do tend to show the tests have a certain degree of accuracy in some situations. So there's that- but I really don't want to discuss dog DNA tests. I more wanted to discuss that my bigger dogs test said he was half chi- and do you guys think it could be true? I love him no matter what I just thought it might be fun to speculate.

So chi or no chi? We always thought he was a "puggle" but in our area a "chug" is actually really popular so maybe that is what we are seeing. For the record the test said 1/2 chi, 1/4 pekingese (think about it, if you shaved one it would look a lot like a pug), 1/4 mixed breed with strong doberman influence. The only thing I am sure about is that he is about 1/4 flat faced breed- we can tell that from his teeth.

Here are some pics-




































I don't know- I really don't see chi in there. Maybe I have just been looking at him too long NOT thinking chi.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh for sure he can be a Pug/Chi mix! Definitely. But I do think there is a 
little tiny bit of Beagle in there too. Either way he is a hunk of love!!! :love2:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh for sure he can be a Pug/Chi mix! Definitely. But I do think there is a
> little tiny bit of Beagle in there too. Either way he is a hunk of love!!! :love2:


He is a hunk of love! And I not only see the beagle in looks- but I see it in behavior too. And just look at those ears- they may not be as big but they hang like a beagle! Maybe he is a chi cross pug/beagle, I could believe that!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lilly is a Chi/pug/only God knows what else mix and I see some similarities. I could see a Chi mixed with a ton of other stuff. LOL. Copley is a cutie, no matter what  

Here is Lilly for reference.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lilly looks like she might have a bit of Lab in there too!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS, when we adopted her after she came from Puerto Rico she was supposed to be a 75 lb lab mix (we got her at 6 weeks old). Um, okay, maybe not. 

She is just over 30 lbs, but she definitely has lab in her! She has webbed toes! 

The vet says he sees Chi, pug, beagle, lab, Shepard, and a few more. She really is a Heinz 57. He said she truly had two Puerto Rican mutts as parents.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*He looks like a Chug (chi/pug). I like his underbite, its too cute!*


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> LS, when we adopted her after she came from Puerto Rico she was supposed to be a 75 lb lab mix (we got her at 6 weeks old). Um, okay, maybe not.
> 
> She is just over 30 lbs, but she definitely has lab in her! She has webbed toes!
> 
> The vet says he sees Chi, pug, beagle, lab, Shepard, and a few more. She really is a Heinz 57. He said she truly had two Puerto Rican mutts as parents.


I see the lab too. I also see the resemblance with Copley, I guess he could be a chug mix after all.



EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *He looks like a Chug (chi/pug). I like his underbite, its too cute!*


Isn't the underbite adorable! He only has it sometimes, he can lick his lips in such a way that they cover all his teeth, they only show about half the time but they are just so cute when they do!


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

The curl in his tail screams Pug at me.... be he does look eerily similar to an oops litter I had about 10 years ago... Pekingese/JRT. A stray JRT wandered up and I held on to him for a few days til I could locate his owner-- unfortunately, he got a hold of my rescue Peke (who we'd been told was spayed-- she was 10 and had never had pups!) 7 puppies! :O 
But only 2 of my pups survived the birth  This guy looks just like my surviving female pup. My male was fluffier.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> The curl in his tail screams Pug at me.... be he does look eerily similar to an oops litter I had about 10 years ago... Pekingese/JRT. A stray JRT wandered up and I held on to him for a few days til I could locate his owner-- unfortunately, he got a hold of my rescue Peke (who we'd been told was spayed-- she was 10 and had never had pups!) 7 puppies! :O
> But only 2 of my pups survived the birth  This guy looks just like my surviving female pup. My male was fluffier.


When you think about a pug vs. peke they actually are very similar without the hair. Flat faces, curly tails etc. That is the only thing that makes me think that part could be true, or maybe their DNA is just similar so the pug came up as pekingese.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't see Chi at all, maybe Pug and beagle. But, anything is possible!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

He is SOOOOO cute. Mixes are always the cutest dogs. I definitely see some Chi in there. It's always hard to tell when you see them all the time. What a cutie!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

kimr said:


> I don't see Chi at all, maybe Pug and beagle. But, anything is possible!


^I'm with you. I really see the beagle, maybe I could buy that the "pug" part is peke but nothing about him screams chi to me.



proudpeyotemama said:


> He is SOOOOO cute. Mixes are always the cutest dogs. I definitely see some Chi in there. It's always hard to tell when you see them all the time. What a cutie!


They are cute aren't they! Maybe that is it- I never thought chi with him but maybe I just wasn't looking.


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a jrt x pug and he has a similar look to yours. Hugo has that fold of skin at his collar like yours has do Pekingese have this? The only difference between our two is that yours is lighter build which could suggest chi. He is really cute!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The tail looks pug to me and his dainty paws look chi. He is adorable though!


----------



## jenrae (Jul 22, 2012)

<a href="http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg558/Jennifer_Himelrick/?action=view&current=SANY0337.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg558/Jennifer_Himelrick/SANY0337.jpg" border="0" alt="SANY0337"></a>

This is my supposedly Chi/pug baby 6 months old. We rescued her when we had to put our old fawn pug Tobi down. I do see some of Tobi's features in her but I really don't care what she is I love her. BTW her name is Pixie


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

His body looks very much like Draco's, even the curly tail. Draco is purebred chihuahua, but larger size than standard.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's really cute! I do see beagle in there. And look at his feet! They are slender like on chis.


----------

